# ISO Deep fried spinach recipes



## Chopstix (Feb 15, 2006)

I've had these in restaurants in two delicious ways:  

1.  As Appetizer:  They're coated in some batter and fried to potato chip-like crispiness.  You pick them up and dip them in mayo.  

2.  As garnish: Crisp but very delicate, can break up easily.

I've tried to recreate the garnish-type but it was such a painful disappointing experience.   Occasionally the frying spinach 'exploded' and splattered oil all around (even on me!) My stove top and floor became a slippery mess, not to mention getting some burns on my face and arms  

It can't be this hard right? Does anyone have tried and tested recipes for these?  Also, I don't have a deep fryer. Any tips on how to minimize oil splatter?  Like do I have to dry each leaf and spread it out before dropping into the oil one by one? (That's what I tried to do but failed miserably...)  

After all that trouble, the fried spinach garnish turned out either overdone or not crisp at serving time. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 15, 2006)

When you tried to deep fry spinach before did you use a themometer to check/maintain the tempurature of the oil? Ideally, the tempurate to make this should be around 375 degrees and the spinach needs to be BONE DRY. If there is even a tiny bit of water on the leaves you will get a spattering mess.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 16, 2006)

Bumped up so that maybe GB will have a recipe.
He metnioned this on the veggie thread.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't have a deep fried spinach recipe, but you might find this one interesting. 
Finely chopped washed spinach(My preference really, I dislike badly chopped spinach or cabbage, I like them finely chopped)
An onion
two cloves crushed garlic
vegetable oil 
salt

Now, fry the onions, until a bit tender, then add spinach, then garlic. As salt to taste. That's it.The thing is the water from the washed spinach should be enough to keep it from burning. You could alternatively use a lot more vegetable oil if you prefer, in this case drain the spinach then dry with kitchen roll.


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2006)

I wish I did have a recipe. I have only had it in restaurants. My guess (for the garnish type at least) would be to let it air dry for as long as possible. Fry it in small batches and use a spatter guard. That hopefully should help at least a little.


----------



## ironchef (Feb 16, 2006)

The best spinach to use for this is the ones that come pre-packaged. Reason being is that they are already washed, dried, and seperated. When you remove the leaves from the bag, they are already pretty dry.


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 17, 2006)

Thank you folks!  Will give it another try!  Will make it really really dry this time!


----------



## marmalady (Feb 17, 2006)

You can use a tempura batter to coat the leaves, or, maybe Yakuta can step in here - I've had an Indian one made with a chick-pea batter that was delicious!

I wouldn't wet-wash the spinach leaves, but just wipe them down with a damp paper towel if they're dirty, or just a quick wipe with a dry towel if you've bought the packaged 'salad spinach leaves'.


----------

